

Technicolor Dissects IPhones In Hunt For Patent Payoff - hinathan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-28/technicolor-dissects-iphones-in-hunt-for-patent-payoff.html

======
hinathan
I'm not sure how to think about a business model which relies on this
conversation:

A: "You are copying our technology" B: "We've never heard of your technology"
A: "It's right here in your product, you just didn't know you were copying it"

